# StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€



## turbosnake (7. September 2011)

*StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Moin,
ich bin auf der Suche nach Lautsprechern für mein Zimmer mit: 4,20m länge*3,34m breite.
Werde meinen Schreibtisch wohl bald ändern, deshalb keine genaue Angabe möglich: Tiefe max ~90cm, länge max ~2m.
Vorhanden ist eine Asus Xonar DX.
Falls es Passivboxen sind bräuchte ich noch einen Verstärker.
Verwenden möchte ich sie zum Musik hören und auch bei Spielen, wie viel Sinn macht ein Subwoofer?
Allerdings werden die Sachen wahrscheinlich erst zum Ende des Jahres gekauft.


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Ein Sub macht nur Sinn, wenn Du wirklich SEHR auf einen "grummelnden" Bass stehst oder aber wenn Du auf dem Tisch wenig Platz hast und auf kleine Boxen angewiesen bist, bei denen ein Sub dann den Bass übernimmt. Denn für 500€ kriegst Du auch 2.0-Boxen, die recht groß sind und selber mehr als genug Bass bringen, und zur Not kann man auch per Equalizer mehr Bass dazugeben. Du kannst da halt aktive Boxen nehmen wie zB KRK RP6 Rokit G2 SE (STÜCKPREIS!) rechts neben dem Bild kannst Du auch ein Video dazu ansehen - nicht vom den scheinbar wenigen minimalen Hz verwirren lassen, da sind die Hersteller von solchen Boxen einfach nur ehrlicher und nehmen nicht irgendwelche diffusen Werte von 20Hz, die in der Praxis nicht nutzbar dargestellt werden können. Und auch das mit "Regieräume": das heit nicht, dass die nur für Film-Regie und Sprache geeignet sind. Achte vor allem auf das, was ab 1:50min gesagt wird.

Andere solcher Boxen JBL LSR 2325P (Stückpreis) oder Fostex PM1 MKII (Paarpreis)


Du kannst aber auch nen Verstärker für 150-200€ nehmen und dann zb von solchen Boxen je 2 Stück kaufen: Heco Victa 300 2-Wege Bassreflex-Regallautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik oder wenn die Boxen auch neben den Schreibtisch dürfen: Heco Victa 700 selection 3-Wege Bassreflex: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Madz (8. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

In jedem Fall solltest du mal einen echten Fachhändler (MM Saturn ist KEIN Fachhandel) aufsuchen und ausgiebig probehören. Ein guter Händler arbeitet dabei mit Terminen, vorab kann ein Anruf also nicht schaden.


----------



## turbosnake (8. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Scheint so als würde es hier keine geben, zumindest nicht in den Gelben Seiten.


----------



## Madz (8. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Woher kommst du denn?


----------



## turbosnake (8. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Osnabrück.
Wenn es passive werden, würde wegen dem Verstäker etwas mehr ausgeben.


----------



## Madz (8. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Lieber soviel wie möglich in die Lautsprecher und maximal 30% in die Elektronik investieren.

In Osna findet googel ein paar Geschäfte. Einfach "Hifi osnabrück" googeln. 


Ansonsten fährst du nach Bremen, zum Studio 45, meinem Haus und Hof Händler.


----------



## turbosnake (8. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Mit hinfahren wird es schwer.
Ansonsten finde ich nur diesen Willkommen bei Hifi-SPECTRUM - HiFi, HiEnd, Astro, Soundgarage, Osnabrück ,Raumakustik, Tuner, Lautsprecher, Endstufe, Sound, Plattenspieler, Tonbandgerät, CDplayer,CD-Player,CD Player,CD,Verstärker,Boxen,Monitor,Box,Heimkino,Dolby Surround,Home Cine


----------



## Madz (8. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Wieso? Der Zug nach Bremen braucht nur ca. 70 min und Studio 45 sitzen gerade einmal 5 min vom HBF weg.


Hifi Spectrum macht auf mich einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## mr.hellgate (8. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Also, wenn es echte Stereo Lautsprecher sein sollen kann ich dir folgende 2 empfehlen [im Bereich - 500€ musste ich mich bis anfang August auch lange umsehen!]
Canton GLE 490 [soll einen "eher zurückhaltenden" Bass haben, was ich nach ~ 1 Monat gebrauch absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann]
Teufel Ultima 40

Wie bei jedem HiFi Paar brauchen sie natürlich min. ~ 8h Einspielzeit (am Anfang kam mir das 490er [wie jedes bisher gekaufte HiFi Paar] sehr "hol" vor, aber das legt sich wie gesagt kurz danach.)

Gleichzeitig solltest du dich noch nach einem kleinen und günstigem HiFi Reciver umsehen. [Onkyo und Denon seien hier einmal genannt]
Bsp:
Onkyo A-9155 Vollverstärker - Schwarz-onkyo-a-9155-schwarz welcher das günstigste Einsteigermodel darstellt, aber trotzdem eine beachtliche Leistung vollbringt!!!
[natürlich keine Endstufe, aber du wirst wohl kaum Säle beschallen?]

Zusammen klingt das alles sehr gut, auch wenn du versuchen solltest alles im Xonar Center zu deaktivieren, außer "Left" und "Right" im Mixer auf 100% anheben [von 80%].
(für Musik brauchst du wirklich kein DD, DTS, usw.)

Ansonsten, wünsche ich dir noch viel Spaß bei der Suche!

MfG Mr.Hellgate

P.S: Ein paar Testberichte 
CANTON GLE 490
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...nton-gle-490-und-canton-125-sc-subwoofer.html
http://www.av-magazin.de/Einleitung_Canton_GLE_490.3064.0.html
http://www.stereoplay.de/testbericht/lautsprecher-canton-gle-490-332232.html

Teufel Ultima 40
http://www.audio.de/testbericht/standlautsprecher-teufel-ultima-40-1095608.html
http://www.areadvd.de/hardware/2010/teufel_ultima40.shtml


----------



## turbosnake (8. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

@ Madz
Mir ging es eher um den Preis.

@ mr. Hellgate Mit Standlautsprecher wird es komplizierter für mich.


----------



## Madz (8. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Ein Niedersachsenticket kostet doch nur 15€. Also das finde ich günstig.


----------



## turbosnake (8. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Ich meinte die Läden und die Preise der Waren und nicht den Zug.


----------



## Bier (8. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Du musst die Lautsprecher ja nicht dort kaufen. Hör dir da verschiedene Modelle an und bestell am Ende im Internet, oder wo du es günstiger bekommst


----------



## turbosnake (8. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Möglich, allerdings ging es mir eher um die Preisklasse allgemein. Dazu finde ich es nicht nett so was zu machen.
Was ich mit gerne Anhören würde wären zB Klipsch RB 61.
Hätte ihr noch weitere Vorschläge)


----------



## Pokerclock (8. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Die Klipsch solltest du nur nehmen wenn du auch ausreichend Hörabstand hast (3 Meter). Horn-Hybride brauchen Platz, sonst ist der Hochton zu aggressiv und nervig.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (8. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Klipsch solltest du nur nehmen wenn du auch ausreichend Hörabstand hast (3 Meter). Horn-Hybride brauchen Platz, sonst ist der Hochton zu aggressiv und nervig.



nicht wirklich, ich sitze meistens auch nur 1,5 meter entfernt und die höhen sind nie nervig, auch nicht nach mehreren stunden. Im Vergleich zu anderen Boxen vieleicht etwas spitzer  

einfach mal Probehören, ist natürlich nur mein subjektiver Eindruck


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Wenn das stimmt was in der PCGH steht, würde ich Passive bevorzugen.
Sollte ich noch eine Skizze  machen, damit man sehen kann wie viel Platz da ist?


----------



## Fussballchecker (9. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Zwei von denen hier:

KRK RP8 ROKIT G2


----------



## PEG96 (9. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Da wären die Adam A3X auch noch eine gute Alternative, aber nichts geht über Probehören


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Was ist hiermit: Nubert - nuBox 481 Standlautsprecher


----------



## Madz (9. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Die Nubox 481 habe ich noch nicht gehört, nur die 381 und die 681. Letztere besitze ich momentan. Wenn du neutralen Klang magst, sind die Nubert lautsprecher sicher keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Frage mich nur ob ich die vernüftig Aufstellen kann? 
Ich habe für Schreibtsich + Rest: ca 2m Länge (max ~2,50, wenn ich paar Sachen verschiebe) Platz, und max  ~90cm Tiefe.
Und welcher Verstärker?
Deswegen noch mal die Frage, braucht ihr eine Skizze dafür?


----------



## Madz (9. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Mach mal Fotos und zeichne einen Raumgrundriss!


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Mit Fotos wird es so schnell nichts und womit soll ich den Grundriss zeichnen?


----------



## Madz (9. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Paint reicht doch.


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Habe mich nur ziemlich blöd angestellt. Linie krumm und schief etc, außerdem hat Paint auch diesen blöden Ribbons. 
Bis Morgen werden dann wohl beides da sein, wenn ich das Handy USB-Kabel wieder finde.
(Wenn hier keiner mehr postet in diesem Post.)


----------



## Madz (9. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Es gibt bei Paint ein Tool, mit dem man gerade Linien zeichnen kann.


----------



## Sickpuppy (9. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Davis Lautsprecher sind sehr dynamisch und klingen auch sonst in allen Bereichen sehr stimmig.

Gibt es auch schon als Boxenpaar zusammengerödelt.
Lautsprecher Shop Intertechnik - DUFY/WA | Lautsprecher > Davis > Komplettsysteme

Alternativ könntest du sie dir auch selbst zusammenbauen. Dann diesen Lautsprecher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Lautsprecher Shop Intertechnik - 17KLV6A | Lautsprecher > Davis
mit Seas Hochtönern paaren. Könnte dir den Bauplan zukommen lassen. Habe die Dinger mit meinen bescheidenen Fähigkeiten auch selbstgebaut und die klingen echt krank gut.


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

So ohne Maßstab, es geht um die gelbe Fläche.


----------



## Madz (9. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Kannst du noch die Höhe der einzelnen Möbelstücke einzeichnen?


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Müsste ich nachmessen, wären eh nur die Höhe vom Schrank und zweiten Schreintisch, da diese Objekte so bleiben.
So habe nachgemessen:
Schreibtischhöhe: 79cm (der mit 1,50m länge)
Schrank:ca 2m Hoch und 1m breit.
Was Gelb ist soll mit LS und Schreibtisch neu bestellt werden.


----------



## Pravasi (9. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*



Bier schrieb:


> Du musst die Lautsprecher ja nicht dort kaufen. Hör dir da verschiedene Modelle an und bestell am Ende im Internet, oder wo du es günstiger bekommst


 Oh man...!
Da muss ich jetzt echt mal flamen:
MM und Saturn sind völlig indiskutabel wenn es um Hörproben geht. Einfach nicht "professionel"genug.
Geht bei den Preisen und deren minimalistischem Personalschlüssel ja auch nicht wirklich. Aber ist deren Problem. Klar.
So ein kleiner Fachhändler,der ja die einzig "vernünftige" Möglichkeit darstellt,mal so richtig was zu hören muss es dann sein.
Jemand,der für teures Geld sich Hörstudios einrichtet und sich dann gerne 2 Stunden Zeit nimmt und uns fürsorglich und qualifiziert berät. Der damit nur einen Bruchteil vom Umsatz des MM macht,bei anteilmässig wesentlich höheren Kosten.
Und dann zu so einem hingehen,seinen Service voll in Anspruch zu nehmen und dabei schon klar damit zu sein,dass man sowieso woanders kauft... Echt arm!


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (9. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*



Pravasi schrieb:


> Und dann zu so einem hingehen,seinen Service voll in Anspruch zu nehmen und dabei schon klar damit zu sein,dass man sowieso woanders kauft... Echt arm!


 
Sehe ich auch so. Leider ist dies aber die übliche Vorgehensweise. 

Ich bevorzuge es mich Fachmänisch und kompetent beraten zu lassen und wenn mir der Verkäufer dann auch noch sysmpatisch ist, gebe ich auch gerne etwas mehr aus. Verbuche ich dann mit meinem Gewissen einfach als Honorar für eine Dienstleistung die ich in Anspruch genommen habe.
Darüber hinaus kann man auch mit ihnen idr über die Preise reden und oft ist der Preis dann eben nicht mehr sehr weit von dem Online-Preis entfernt. Und wie schon gesagt, der Aufpreis ist für die Dienstleistung


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€- Um Skizze mit Höhenangaben erweitert*

Ist ja auch meine Meinung. Außer die Produkte kosten dort zu viel, Bsp die Beyerdynamics-Kh in unserem Sat, kostet mehr als die UVP zB DT-660 249€.
Nur bei Nuberts geht das ja nicht.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (9. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€- Um Skizze mit Höhenangaben erweitert*

Oft werden die Preise auch einfach nicht aktualisiert... 



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Nur bei Nuberts geht das ja nicht.



Schreibt Nubert den autorisierten Händlern die Preise vor, damit kein Wettbewerb entsteht?


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€- Um Skizze mit Höhenangaben erweitert*

Nein, ich dachte Nubert hätte keine Händler, sondern würde nur übers Internet verkauft.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (10. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€- Um Skizze mit Höhenangaben erweitert*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Nein, ich dachte Nubert hätte keine Händler, sondern würde nur übers Internet verkauft.


 
Ahh jetzt verstehe ich


----------



## turbosnake (10. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€- Um Skizze mit Höhenangaben erweitert*

War auch von mir nicht ganz deutlich.

Nur irgendwie hilft mir das nicht viel. Welche Verstärker sind denn jetzt zu empfehlen?

Edit:
Habe mal  vorläufige Kandidaten rausgesucht und würde eure grundsätzliche Einschätzung hören:
*Teufel  T 400*, was mich verwundert ist sie einfach mal 100€ Rabatt geben. Spricht das nicht für zu teure Preise?* Teufel  Ultima 40*
*Canton GLE 490* bzw. *Canton GLE 490.2*, warum kosten die so wenig? Und was ist der Unterschied der Versionen?
*Nubert nuBox 481*, hat eine unpraktische Höhe, des wegen tendiere ich eher zu den *511.*
*Klipsch RF 82*


----------



## turbosnake (11. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€- Um Skizze mit Höhenangaben erweitert*

Edit: Zum Glück funktioniert meine Soundkarte noch, war aber nicht so einfach da ich erstmal die Onboard im Geräte Manager abschalten musste.
Kann mir keiner Auskunft zu den genannten LS geben

Sry, wollte meinen Beitrag eigentlichen bearbeiten.


----------



## Madz (11. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€- Um Skizze mit Höhenangaben erweitert*



> Spricht das nicht für zu teure Preise?


Da hat jemand eines der Geschäftsmodelle von Teufel durchschaut. Die Teufel Boxen würde ich nicht kaufen, da ein User hier im Forum diese hatte und leider feststellen musste, daß die Verarbeitung unter aller Kanone ist.



> *Canton GLE 490* bzw. *Canton GLE 490.2*, warum kosten die so wenig? Und was ist der Unterschied der Versionen?


Die Unterschiede liegen nur im klanglichen Bereich. Und wieso sie so wenig kosten? Keine Ahnung. 



> *Nubert nuBox 481*, hat eine unpraktische Höhe, des wegen tendiere ich eher zu den *511.*


Die Nuboxen wären meine persönlichen Favoriten, weil ich den neutralen Klang mag.

Zu den Klipsch kann ich nur soviel sagen, als daß sie sicher gute Lautsprecher sind, wenn der Klang gefällt.


----------



## turbosnake (11. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€- Um Skizze mit Höhenangaben erweitert*

Das habe ich a) mal gelesen und b) kommt es mir komisch vor auf aktuelle Modelle so viel Rabatt zu geben. Irgendwer fand die Teufles besser als die Cantons; Lautsprecher um 500 Euro das Paar, Kaufberatung - HIFI-FORUM
Laut Pokerclock hatten die Cantons mal eine UVP von 800(!)€!

Können die Nuberts eigentlich auch Bass spielen?


----------



## Madz (11. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€- Um Skizze mit Höhenangaben erweitert*



> Können die Nuberts eigentlich auch Bass spielen?


Oh ja und wie!


----------



## turbosnake (11. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€- Um Skizze mit Höhenangaben erweitert*

Das ist schonmal ein Vorteil, den was nützt die schönste Boxen wenn sie denn vorahanden Bass nicht wiedergibt.
Dann ist nur die Frage nach dem Verstärker und ob ich die Boxen überhaupt vernüftig aufstellen kann.


----------



## iceman650 (11. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€- Um Skizze mit Höhenangaben erweitert*

Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass es in dieser Preisklasse Lautsprecher gibt, die "Bass nicht spielen können"? 
Ich mein klar, wenn man ein Paar minimalst große Kompaktlautsprecher hat vielleicht nicht in den Frequenzkeller, aber ein Paar Standlautsprecher? Können alle aus deiner Liste 

Mfg, ice


----------



## turbosnake (11. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€- Um Skizze mit Höhenangaben erweitert*

Nein, ansich war die Frage nicht gut gestellt, besser wäre gewessen,wie gut der Bass bzw ob er zu dominant ist.


----------



## Madz (11. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€- Um Skizze mit Höhenangaben erweitert*

Nubert Lautsprecher sind neutral abgestimmt, spielen also nur Bass, wenn auch welcher in der Aufnahme vorkommt.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (11. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€- Um Skizze mit Höhenangaben erweitert*

Teufels Qualität im Allgemeinen kann ich nicht einschätzen, allerdings habe ich mir vor kurzem mal die Concept B 200 USB geholt, da die "im Angebot" waren. Teufel ist als ausschließlicher Direktversender natürlich in der Lage, die Preise voll unter Kontrolle zu halten, weswegen ich auch denke, dass die generell eher zu teuer sind. Aber das angesprochene Set hat mir optisch und von der Ausstattung ganz gut gefallen und tut das nun auch akustisch (zumindest im Vergleich zur vorherigen, acht Jahre alten 50€-2.1-Anlage von Creative). Und zumindest die äußere Verarbeitungsqualität ist angemessen gut. Dennoch: Geht es rein um den Klang wird Teufel wohl nicht das beste P/L-Verhältnis bieten.

Canton habe ich von vielen Seiten als sehr analytisch und "ehrlich" beschrieben gehört, ohne leider selber mal Probe hören zu können. Die GLE-Reihe ist deren unteres Ende des Portfolios, wobei die 490.2 der Nachfolger bzw. eine erneuerte Version der 490 darstellt. Inwiefern die sich genau unterscheiden weiß ich nicht mehr (hatte das mal in einem Magazin gelesen, das hier irgendwo im Schrank versteckt liegt). Meines Wissens nach wurden da irgendwie leichte Änderungen an Sicke, Elektronik und Verstrebung des Gehäuses durchgeführt, kann ich aber nicht garantieren. Auf jeden Fall eher Modellpflege und keine großen Schritte.

Naja, und Nubert, da machst Du wohl nie was falsch, zumal die in dem von Dir angepeilten Preisbereich auch eine gute Auswahl bieten.


----------



## Lee (11. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€- Um Skizze mit Höhenangaben erweitert*



Madz schrieb:


> Nubert Lautsprecher sind neutral abgestimmt, spielen also nur Bass, wenn auch welcher in der Aufnahme vorkommt.


 Zumindest meine 481 können je nach Aufstellung enorm bassig klingen. Für meinen Geschmack viel zu stark. Die 481 brauchen auf jeden Fall einen großen Raum und guten Wandabstand um ausgeglichen spielen zu können.


----------



## Madz (11. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€- Um Skizze mit Höhenangaben erweitert*

Da hast du auch wieder recht. Wenn die Lautsprecher zu nah an der Wand stehen, wird der Bass mitunter stark aufgebläht.


----------



## turbosnake (11. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€- Um Skizze mit Höhenangaben erweitert*

Würde das bei mir ein Problem darstellen? Für die 481 bräuchte ich etwas wo ich sie draufstellen kann; Boden ist zu tief, Tisch passt nur wenn ich stehe. Deshalb tendiere ich auch zu den nächst größeren.

Scheinbar können die Klipsch keinen Tiefbass.

Das mit LS wird mir auch immer klarer, nur beim Verstärker habe ich bis jetzt keine Tipps bekommen.
Kann ich meinen Kh auch an den Verstärker anschließen?


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (11. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€- Um Skizze mit Höhenangaben erweitert*

natürlich können die klipsch tief, wo hast du das denn her?  Die sind mit mit -3db @ 42 Hz angegeben, das reicht eigentlich für fast jede Musikart aus


----------



## turbosnake (11. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€- Um Skizze mit Höhenangaben erweitert*

Hier her: Klipsch RF-82 gegen nubox681, Kaufberatung - HIFI-FORUM


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (11. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€- Um Skizze mit Höhenangaben erweitert*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hier mal der frequenzgang der 62er (für die 82er hab ich keins gefunden), wie du siehst is da unter 80 Hz noch genug los
zumal die 82er noch evtl nen tick tiefer können da jeweils 2 20er verbaut sind
http://www.stereo.de/index.php?eID=...> | </a>&md5=37343047d6b2d5406e9fdff6699dc9a5​


----------



## turbosnake (12. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€- Um Skizze mit Höhenangaben erweitert*

Die Klipsch haben/hatten mal eine UVP von 1200€, aktueller Preis 800€ pro Paar.
Danach folgen die Cantons mit 800€ UVP, 249€ bzw 266€ das Stück.
Die geringste UVP haben die kleinenNuberts, die 511 liegen auf dem Niveau der Klipsch. Meine ich zumindest.

Nur wie viel sagt das über die Qualität aus?
Das hat es mit dem Wirkungsgrad aufsich, außer das "guten" Boxen ein schwacher Verstärker reicht und "schlechte" einen starken brauchen?


----------



## turbosnake (12. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€- Um Skizze mit Höhenangaben erweitert*

Ich werde mich wohl für die Cantons in der Variante Canton GLE 490.2 entscheiden. Oder habt ihr Einwände dagegen?
Die Nuberts werden es wahrscheinlich nicht.
Was heißt das jetzt ein Verstärker gesucht ist, wo ich auch eure Hilfe brauche.


----------



## Madz (13. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€-  Such jetzt noch einen Verstärker*

Schön daß mal wieder jemand ohne Hörprobe kauft.


----------



## turbosnake (13. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€-  Such jetzt noch einen Verstärker*

Irgendiwe habe ich gestern ein wenig sch*** geschreiben.
Es werden entweder die 481 oder die 490.2.
Nur wie soll ich die beiden Vergeleichen?


----------



## Madz (13. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€-  Such jetzt noch einen Verstärker*

Am besten beide bestellen und bei dir zu Hause hören.


----------



## CineRaptor (13. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€-  Such jetzt noch einen Verstärker*



Madz schrieb:


> Am besten beide bestellen und bei dir zu Hause hören.



Da die meisten Onlineshops auf Vorkasse/PayPal/Nachname bestehen, kann es sich aber leider nicht jeder leisten direkt mehrere paar LS zu bestellen.

Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass es ohne Hörprobe nicht geht. Vieleicht gibts aber einen Händler/Elektromarkt in der Nähe, der zumindest ein gewünschtes Modell zur Hörprobe da hat und eins kann man online bestellen.
Nachteil, man kann nicht alle LS in den eigenen 4 Wänden hören 

Gruß
Olli


----------



## turbosnake (13. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€-  Such jetzt noch einen Verstärker*

Mich hat Sickpuppy auf die Idee gebracht das man LS ja auch selber bauen kann. Würde mich schon reizen, so was mal zu machen, allerdings für weniger Geld.


----------



## Caspar (14. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€-  Such jetzt noch einen Verstärker*

Dann gib mal einen Preisrahmen vor und sieh dir einige Bauberichte an, dann weisst du was dich erwartet. 

Lautsprecherbau Magazin Seite 1 --> da findest du eine ganze Menge, auch Grundlagen.

Dann hängts davon ab was du möchtest. Es gibt viele tolle Bausätze. 
Von Udo die SB36 oder FT Bausätze. Die Rock 8 ist sogar gerade im Angebot, dann gibts die BPA Spirits und die Lina.
OmnesAudio Rock8 Bausatz - Lautsprecher Selbstbau by blue planet acoustic

Im Lautsprechershop gibts auch eine Menge toller LS in dieser Preisklasse. Allerdings müssten wir herausfinden worauf du eigentlich stehst. 
Zur Anregnung noch zwei Cheap Tricks aus der Klang und Ton:
CT251
CT250

Wenn du selbst bastelst, bietet es sich vielleicht an erstmal einen kleinen Bausatz zu basteln, als Beispiel sind die 10öre und Peerless Needles zu nennen.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (14. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€-  Such jetzt noch einen Verstärker*

Wenn man ein wenig Handwerklich begabt ist, dann gibt es nix schöneres als selbstgebaute Boxen 

Hier mal zwei Links zu Shop die eine schöne Auswahl an Bausätzen haben: Hobbyhifiladen und Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau


----------



## Sickpuppy (14. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€-  Such jetzt noch einen Verstärker*

Ui, dich hab ich ganz vergessen. Du hattest mir eine PM geschickt oder?

Hatte schon nach den Plänen gesucht, bin aber nicht mehr fündig geworden 
Im I-net gibts die Pläne so auch nicht mehr. Wenn du an meiner Konfiguration Interesse hast, kann ich dir das aber über Umwege rausbekommen.

Aber es gibt ja bei den genannten Links, tonnenweise gute Boxen mit halbwegs verlässlichen Bewertungen. Klar Probehören ist IMMER die bessere Variante, da brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren.
Aber Boxen bauen kann, wie der Lord schon feststellte, jeder der etwas Geschick mitbringt. Ich hatte vorher auch null Ahnung. Heute sehen sie so aus wie im Anhang und klingen nach wie vor fantastisch, egal ob als Standalone oder in Kombi mit Subwoofer.
Wusel dich mal durch die genannten Seiten, wenn dann Fragen auftauchen, werden die Jungs dir hier sicher mit Rat zur Seite stehen.

Hattest du schon gesagt für was und wie GENAU du die Lautsprecher nutzen willst?


----------



## turbosnake (14. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€-  Such jetzt noch einen Verstärker*

Hole ich jetzt mal nach: Die LS sollen für Musik und auch bei Spielen benutzt werden, allerdings werde ich wohl Regalls selber bauen, die auch nicht so gut sein müssen.
Ich habe am meisten Sorge bei den Löchern für Chasis. Wie stelle ich das am besten an?

Zum Probehören Nur wie soll ich das anstellen, ich werde kaum alle Boxen unter gleichen Umständen hören können, was dann keinen Sinn ergibt.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (15. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€-  Such jetzt noch einen Verstärker*

Ich lasse die Löcher entweder schon dort mit sägen, wo ich auch den eigentlichen Zuschnitt machen lasse. (Dank Vitamin B auf Industriemaschienen und dann Eintausenstellmillimeter genau) 

Dies aber nur, wenn ich die Chassis bereits zu Hause liegen habe und selber Mass nehmen konnte.

Ansonsten mit einer Stichsäge oder der Oberfräse mit Zirkel


----------



## turbosnake (15. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€-  Such jetzt noch einen Verstärker*

Würde ein Baumarkt die Löcher auch dort reinsägen?
Was ist mit diesem Verstärker MCS-1330? Wie viel sollte man dafür gebraucht bezahlen? Was ist mit dem : Yamaha AX-497B Verstärker schwarz | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Was ist allgemein von Wharfedale zu halten?
Nebenbei gefragt was taugen die Yahama Pianocarft?

Edit: Was ist von diesen hier zu halten KEF iQ7SE?
Edit2:Was ist mit diesen hier MB Quart Alexxa S-One bzw mit den MB Quart AS-S1CH Alexxa S-ONE ?


----------



## turbosnake (17. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€-  Such jetzt noch einen Verstärker*

Ich habe mal drei verschiedene Modelle rausgesucht:
1.Klipsch RF-62 II (oberstes Preislimit)
2.MB Quart Alexxa S-One/MB Quart AS-S1CH Alexxa S-ONE 
3.nuBox 481/nuBox 511
(4. Bin auch noch auf die gestoßen: http://www.hifi-im-hinterhof.de/Onl...er/Standlautsprecher/KEF-iQ90-Dark-Apple.html)
Alle drei haben scheinbar einen anderen Charakter. Ich stehe jetzt nur vor dem Problem das ich diesen LS nirgendwo zusammen probehören kann, Nubert wegen Direktvertrieb, MB Quart gibt es nicht mehr und Klipsch ist hier ziemlich unbekannt, oder liege ich damit komplett falsch?

Sry für Doppelpost.


----------



## Madz (17. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€-  Such jetzt noch einen Verstärker*

Bestell die Nubert, such dir einen Laden, der mindesten ein Pärchen deiner anderen LS hat, hör diese an und leih sie dir nach Hause aus!


----------



## turbosnake (17. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€-  Such jetzt noch einen Verstärker*

Das würde nur bei den Klipsch gehen, wobei die mir doch  teuer sind.
Ich denke aufgrund der UVP dürfte die MB Quart Alexxa S-One besser sein.

Nur dazu brauche ich einen Verstärker!!


----------



## Madz (17. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€-  Such jetzt noch einen Verstärker*

Mit ausleihen war auch wirklich leihen gemeint und nicht kaufen und danch zurückbringen. Ie guter Fachhändler macht sowas auf Leihschein.


----------



## Pravasi (17. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€-  Such jetzt noch einen Verstärker*

Das hör ich immer wieder.
in Köln allerdings,scheint es diese Art von guten Fachhändlern nicht zu geben.
Man hat mir sogar schon verweigern wollen,dass ich Boxen bezahle,3 Tage mit nach Hause nehme und sie dann wieder bei Nichtgefallen zurückgebe.
Auf die Frage,ob der Händler mir denn empfehlen würde,die LS ohne Hörprobe bei mir zu Hause zu kaufen,entgegnete dieser dann,dass man da leider nichts machen könnte...
Und wer hat mir dann einen guten Rabatt eingeräumt und die LS dann nach 8 Tagen ohne Murren zurückgenommen?
Der Saturn!
Ebenfalls seehr guten Rabatt und problemlose Rücknahme gab es auch bei elektrowelt 24.
Man darf sich da nicht immer zuviel erhoffen.


----------



## turbosnake (17. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€-  Such jetzt noch einen Verstärker*

Ich denke ich gehe bei den Kipsch eine Etage tiefer, also auf die Klipsch RF-52 II.
Was ist mit der 600 Serie von B&W, also die 686 und 685? Der Rest ist deutlich zu teuer.
Optisch  schön: JBL Studio 180
Kennt einer diese hier: http://www.xtz.se/public/dokument.php?art=865&parent01=230&parent02=285&parent03=287
Gibt es scheinbar nicht in DE.


----------



## turbosnake (20. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€-  Such jetzt noch einen Verstärker*

Ich tendiere, nach dem ich überalles nochmal nachgedacht habe, eher zu Nahfelder. 
Mit StandLs fehlt mir zu viel Platz.


----------



## iceman650 (20. September 2011)

XTZ Gibt es soweit ich weiss on DE über mindaudio. Sollen für ihr Geld recht gut sein. Verbauen in 800€-LS den selben Hochtöner wie Monitor-Audio in denen für 3000€

Mfg, ice


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (20. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€-  Such jetzt noch einen Verstärker*



iceman650 schrieb:


> Verbauen in 800€-LS den selben Hochtöner wie Monitor-Audio in denen für 3000€


 
Und was sagt das über die Quali aus? Nix!

Ich kenne auch Boxen für 2k und für 10k wo der Eton ER4 verbaut ist und trotzdem liegen dort Welten zwischen...


----------



## turbosnake (20. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€-  Such jetzt noch einen Verstärker*

Ich finde bei mindaudio nur die XTZ Subwoofer, aber nicht die LS.

Edit:
Ich tendiere doch eher zu (aktiven) "Regal" Lautsprechern. Ich weiß nur nicht welche bzw. wie groß der Unterschied dazwischen ist:
1. Adam A5X, ist mir lieber als die ganz kleine A3X, Vorteil ist das man die beiden verbinden kann, damit soll man sie besser einstellen können. 
2.Nubert NuPro A20 Nachteil: Kann nicht beide an einem Einstellen.
3.: Elac AM 150 
4.JBL LSR 2325P MONITOR

Wenn es doch Passiv wird bleiben diese Möglichkeiten:
Standboxen
1. Nubert 481
2.MB Quart AS-S1CH Alexxa S-ONE 
3. Canton GLE 490.2, hier stört mich die Differenz zwischen UVP und Straßenpreis
4.XTZ 95.44 White, sind eigentlich schon zu teuer
5.JBL Studio 190
kleine Boxen:  
1.KEF Q 300
2.http://www.intertechnik.de/Lautspre...s/Komplettsysteme/_DUFY-WA_1768,de,6577,53199
3.Nubert nulook
4.B&W 685
Alle diese Boxen gefallen mir optisch, klanglich kann ich atm  keine Auskunft geben. Probehören von mind. 3 stellt sich aus meiner Sicht ziemlich unmöglich dar, da es ein Totales Durcheinander ist. 
Warum sind die andere "raus", weil ich solche schwarzen "Klötze" nicht schön finde bzw nicht in mein Zimmer passen.


----------



## theon greyjoy (22. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Wieso hier niemand jemals Heco (nicht Victas!) empfielt, ist mir ein Rätsel..


----------



## turbosnake (23. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

So, ich bin mir mittlerweile sicher das es keine Standboxen werden.
Hier mal meine Liste:
Aktiv:
1. Adam A5X, ist mir lieber als die  kleine A3X, Vorteil ist das man die beiden verbinden kann, damit soll man sie besser einstellen können. 
 2.Nubert NuPro A20 Nachteil: Kann nicht beide an einem Einstellen.
 3.: Elac AM 150 
  4.Swans M200MKIII

Passiv:
1.KEF Q 300
 2.Nubert nulook
3.Klipsch RB-81 II
4 B&W 685

Stehe jetzt nur vor dem Problem wo anhören?


----------



## Madz (23. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Tja, bei so einer Entscheidung solltest du dir wirklich mal einen Samstag zeit nehmen und nach Bremen fahren, meinst du nicht? Das Zeug ist schliesslich teuer genug.


----------



## turbosnake (23. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Das wäre sicher die beste Entscheidung. Sich alle außer die Nuberts mal anzuhören. Nur brauch ich dazu einen Laden der sie auch hat.
Nur denke ich das mir anfangs alle Boxen gut gefallen werden, da ich kein vergleich habe.
Dazu kommt noch das sie in meinem Zimmer wahrscheinlich noch mal anders klingen.

Auch mal wieder zu teuer:Abacus A-Box 5
Edit: Scheinbar ist die Nulook nur eine 311. Dafür ist sie mir dann doch zu teuer. 
      Außerdem habe ich Bedenken  vorallem die passiven LS auf den Tisch zu stellen.

Edit2:
Aktiv:
 1. Adam A5X, ist mir lieber als die kleine A3X, Vorteil ist das man die beiden verbinden kann, damit soll man sie besser einstellen können. 
 2.Nubert NuPro A20 Nachteil: Kann nicht beide an einem Einstellen. Deshalb raus, habe keine Lust das über Windows zu machen.
 3.: Elac AM 150 
 4.Swans M200MKIII Kaum zu bekommen.

 Passiv:
 1.KEF Q 300Zu teuer.
 .Klipsch RB-81 IINubert nulook Ist nur eine 311, dafür ist sie mir zu teuer. 
Klipsch RB-81 II Zu groß kantig.
B&W 685   
Neu: Heco Celan XT 301 und wenn im Budget: Celan GT 302
Hier ist nur die Problematik mit dem Verstärker. Die normalen sind mir zu "groß".
Grund ich will bzw. kann nicht mehr als 700€ ausgeben und einen Verstärker gibt es nicht für 100€.


----------



## turbosnake (27. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Taugt der hier was: Dynavox MT-50 Miniverstärker schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Bei den LS gibt es ein Problem vor der Herbstferien hab ich nicht genügend Ruhe für Probehören  bzw. Zeit, allerdings brauche ich die LS auch auch mal "runter zu kommen".
Damit bleiben für die LS 500€ über:
1Adam A3X bzw.ADAM ARTIST 3  (sollen die gleichen sein) oder Adam A5X B-Stock oder ADAM ARTIST 5 GLOSSY WHITE B-STOCK
2http://www.psb-lautsprecher.de/de/produkte/image/image-b5/
3nuLine 32 (II.Wahl)
4 Celan GT 302 bzw. Heco Celan XT 301


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (27. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Einen solchen Miniverstärker finde ich bei deinem Budget etwas fail.

Such dir einfach einen der aktiven Lautsprecher raus, der dir vom Preis und der Ausstatung am besten gefällt.


----------



## turbosnake (27. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Das stimmt, nur geht es hier um Platzprobleme. Ein bisschen größer kann erschon sein oder ich muss meinen Schreibtisch verlängern.
Wenn ich es so lasse, wäre  etwas in dieser Größe passend:Fisher CA 101 22 x 25 x 6,5 cm.

Oder ich nehm aktiv Boxen: Die  ADAM ARTIST 5  sollen baugleich zu den A5X sein. Ich denke die Optischen mängel werden mich nicht stören.


----------



## das_wesen (27. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Edifier S730?


----------



## PEG96 (27. September 2011)

das_wesen schrieb:
			
		

> Edifier S730?



Dann vieeeel lieber die Adams, ich konnte sie kurz auf der Cebit hören und war vom Hochton sehr angetan. 
Leider war es so laut, dass man nicht vernünftig hören konnte.


----------



## turbosnake (28. September 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Wenn es aktive werden, sind es die Adam A5X. Gefallen mir besser als die Artist.
Ist atm mein Favorit.

Wenn es doch passiv wird würde ich diese Verstärker nehmen:
1:Yamaha AX-397T
2: Onkyo A-9155 Stereo
3: Pioneer A-307R Verstärker


----------



## turbosnake (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Hatte in letzter Zeit etwas viel um die Ohren und bin deshlab logischerweise nicht weitergekommen bin.
Nur das ich nicht mehr als 500€ ausgeben kann/möchte.
Was heißt das diese 3 übrig bleiben:
Nubert nupro a-10
Adam a3x
 Elac AM 150


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Bei einem Budget von 500€ wundert es mich gerade ein wenig das der YAMAHA HS-80 noch nicht in den Ring geworfen wurde 

Oder hab ich da etwa was überlesen, was ihn ausscheiden lässt?


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Im Test(PCGH 10/11) steht, das sie der Bass Wandnaheraufstellungen anfangen zu dröhnen.
Da mein Schreibtisch aber direkt an der Wand steht, dachte ich das es zu Problemen führt.


----------



## PEG96 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Dagegen kannst du einfach Socken in das Bassreflexrohr stopfen, dass hilft weiter.

MfG PEG


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: StereoLautsprecher bis ~500€*

Die nupros haben je eine eingeaute Sounkarte.
Ich könnte sie also einfach per USB anschließen und die KHs per Soka und dann bei Bedarf einfach umschalten?

Edit: Das ganze hat sich (vorerst) erledigt, ich werde also erstmal darauf verzichten!


----------

